# ngircd: Password protecting channels



## time4e (May 17, 2014)

Hi,

So far I've found ngircd to be the easiest IRC servers in the ports tree to get up and running. I'm having some trouble creating a password protected private channel. I have a feeling that I'm not using the key =  line correctly.

ngircd.conf example

```
[Channel]
name = #mychannel
mode = +k (have tried with and without)
Key = mypassword
```

After restarting the service I'm able to join the channel without the password, I'm sure its something simple I'm missing and any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
-Tim


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2014)

time4e said:
			
		

> ```
> [Channel]
> name = #mychannel
> mode = +k (have tried with and without)
> ...


I'm not sure if +k would work, have you tried tnk?


----------



## time4e (May 20, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> time4e said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@SirDice,

I have tried setting the following in ngircd.conf 

```
[Channel]
name = #mychannel
mode = +tnk
Key = mypassword
```

After restarting the ngircd service I'm still able to join the channel without a password. Any other ideas?

Thanks,
-TIm


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2014)

Yes, remove the plus sign. It's not mentioned anywhere in the documentation.


----------



## time4e (May 22, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, remove the plus sign. It's not mentioned anywhere in the documentation.



@SirDice,

The configuration uses an example with + anyway I have tried without the + and have also tried +i (also without +) and I'm still able to join the channel without the password  Could you recommend another IRC server that could support this feature more easily? 

Thanks,
-Tim


----------



## time4e (May 24, 2014)

Okay as SirDice mentioned I was not reading the documentation properly I was using "mode" when I should have been using "modes" and the + is not required. All is working now.


----------

